# 6 leads on a 3-phase pump



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

A thermal OL switch.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Duel voltage maybe? Motors have that you know. You said old so, could it be 3ph and 220/240, grd would be used of course. Most 3ph motors have 3ph higher/lower connections, but both are for 3ph though, for instance like 480/208. 
Either that or p-3 has been severed.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> A thermal OL switch.[/quote]
> 
> Didn't think of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Probably for leak (water) detection at the back side of the seal. 

Get the nameplate info and call the maker to be sure.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

You can bet it's a switch, I would bet that it's a thermal.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

over temp and seal fail is my guess


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

"P" normally means protection. The "P" leads are overtemp protection.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

varmit said:


> "P" normally means protection. The "P" leads are overtemp protection.


Exactly.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

swimmer said:


> I have a 3-phase submersible pump with 6 leads:
> T1 I assume this is phase 1
> T2 I assume this is phase 2
> T3 I assume this is phase 3
> ...


 
C'est simple the themal protection so the P1 et P2 is connected to the coil circuit so if the thermal protection kick out and it will force the motour contractor to drop out.

Merci,
Marc


----------

